# Fish Trap



## Goose14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Not sure if this idea has been posted on this site yet but it could help some people out

I was trying to find an easier way to catch fish out of my tank and seen this fish trap idea on YouTube the other day and gave it a shot. Removing the rock is a pain and it stresses my fish trying to catch them. I was trying to catch an Acei that was holding....didn't have much luck getting her to go in the trap though. I did however have several fish go into the trap. I'm sure if you put some food in it, it would work even better. IMO I think this works better than the water bottle idea because you're not trapping a random fish. I made the line really long so I could close the trap from my couch if need be. Total cost is only $7 and need some fishing line. Once you pull on the fishing line it closes the door and the fish is trapped. Hopefully this will help someone out, good luck!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this idea, I think it will definitely work better for larger fish and the fishing line is not very noticeable to the fish.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

http://boyslife.org/hobbies-projects/pr ... nnow-trap/

You can buy a ready made minnow trap at a sporting goods store or make your own and customize it. The link above is from the boy scout magazine Boy's Life. You don't have to man the trap door, but you do want to check frequently for how many fish you are catching.


----------

